# Need help with unique jar cap



## Bottleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Can anyone help me figure out what jar this cap came off of? The only embossing on it is a list of paten dates and the letter A in the center with raised diamonds and dots around it. I checked in the red book and it says itâ€™s for the Gem jar (1053-1077). I have found lots of Gem caps before but not like this one. Can anyone tell me if this is from The Gem or a different jar? 

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 29, 2006)

not a clue but nice lid i have two gem jars but they hav different lids


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 29, 2006)

wow ! Nice jar lid. if you find out for sure what it is. Please post it.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 29, 2006)

Try RB 2318 - The Pearl.  Nice find!  -Tammy


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the information Tammy. I donâ€™t have my RB with me right now so I couldnâ€™t look at it but you are probably right. I checked on eBay and found â€œThe Pearlâ€ but it had a different lid. It may not be the original one but itâ€™s hard to say. I will check the listing in the RB when I get back home Tammy.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rarely-Seen-Unlisted-THE-PEARL-Jar-w-Betts-Band_W0QQitemZ300039780291QQihZ020QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Tom,  The Redbook only has a small drawing showing the glass lid, so I checked Dick Roller's Standard Reference in which he lists the glass insert patent dates and then: "around 5 dots interspersed between five diamond-shaped rays around 3/8" circle with various mold numbers (letters) in center".  I believe the insert in the auction you referred to actually goes on the Gem jars.  If you noticed the seller's description, he went to great lengths to tell you the Betts screw band is correct & original without saying anything about the glass insert.....  Only goes to show you really have to look out for what sellers DON'T say.  -Tammy


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 31, 2006)

I checked the RB and you are right Tammy. Thanks for the positive ID on the lid!

 ~Tom


----------

